# Mountains of Misery round up



## bas (Jul 30, 2004)

Met almost everyone. 

RedSoxJunkie was at the finish line after putting in a very good time for his first ride.

MarkS spotted me as I rode by around mile 15?

JohnInFfx found me at the finish line too.

I managed to cut off 30 minutes from last years time. ~7:05 ride time vs 7:30 ride time.

Also total time was shaved from ~8:50 to ~8:25..

Weather was great this year... no humidity, a little chilly at the start (~55F?), but was mostly 70-80F all day with 4-6 mph winds.

I think also part of my time saving this year was finding the right people to draft off of who were setting good pace. Derrick and Tiffany pulled very well in the beginning.

MarkS also laid down some pretty long flat land pulls which helped.

Still had to stop and rest on Mountain Lake Rd...heart rate shoots up too high.. and the only way to back off it to stop and dismount. So I guess I did mini intervals. haha


----------



## bas (Jul 30, 2004)

Also almost died in an accident coming down the mountain in the shuttle.

Some moving van was FLYING up the road and in a right turn was at least 1 foot over the yellow line... 

Our driver was coming outside in and going down in the left turn and some how threw on the brakes and went a little wider and came back into the turn while being scared to death herself..

We could of either went flying off the side of the road into the trees or been hit head on by this moving van (at least 18' size) and pushed over the edge.. it would of been horrible 

Hats off to our driver to keep us on the road.


----------



## MarkS (Feb 3, 2004)

bas said:


> Also almost died in an accident coming down the mountain in the shuttle.
> 
> Some moving van was FLYING up the road and in a right turn was at least 1 foot over the yellow line...
> 
> ...


My day was not as good as bas's day -- I had my worst finish other then the first year I did the MoM (2002). I came in around 9:25. I was doing well and rode with bas from about the 15 mile mark until the 78 mile mark. The hills on the Clover Hollow loop just killed me. By the time that I made it to the 78 mile mark (Newport Recreation Center), I was dying. My stomach hurt (something I had had problems with in the past) and my lower back was throbbing (a new problem). But, I decided to push on. By the time I made it half way up the Mountain Lake climb, I had nothing left in me. I got off of the bike and walked the rest of the way; I was ready to collapse at the finish line.

I enjoyed riding with bas and meeting RedSoxJunkie at the finish line. bas waited for me at the top of Johns Creek and at the 78 mile mark. So, his time probably would have been several minutes faster if he had not waited -- I really appreciate what bas did. After Johns Creek, bas and I traded pulls and really made some time. I also appreciate that bas waited for my belated arrival at the finish line. If he had not waited for me and taken the van down with me, he may not have come as close to death as he did.

I have a lot of work to do before I go to France in July and back to the MoM next year. I suffered yesterday like I have only a very few times on the bike. I can't say that I enjoy the suffering, but for some strange reason, I already want to go back next year.


----------



## bas (Jul 30, 2004)

MarkS said:


> I enjoyed riding with bas and meeting RedSoxJunkie at the finish line. bas waited for me at the top of Johns Creek and at the 78 mile mark. So, his time probably would have been several minutes faster if he had not waited -- I really appreciate what bas did. After Johns Creek, bas and I traded pulls and really made some time. I also appreciate that bas waited for my belated arrival at the finish line. If he had not waited for me and taken the van down with me, he may not have come as close to death as he did.


I kept telling RedSox that you couldn't be TOO far behind...


----------



## MarkS (Feb 3, 2004)

bas said:


> I kept telling RedSox that you couldn't be TOO far behind...



When the tank is out of gas . . .:cryin: 

Again, I really appreciated the fact that both of you waited for me at the finish line. I am not a quitter, but I was sorely tempted when the SAG came by on the final climb and said:" Are you sure that you want to finish?" But, I knew that you were at the top and there was no way that I was going to cross the finish line in the SAG. It took all of the energy that I had to get on the bike and ride the final few hundred feet so that I could say that I rode across the finish line. :thumbsup:


----------



## johninfairfax (May 3, 2005)

Thanks to everyone for your advice on MoM. I've never ridden hills like that! They just kept getting steeper and steeper. Anyway, my total ride time was 8:27, so I beat my goal of under 9 hours. 

I had to walk the last stretch from the final rest stop to the finish. My legs just wouldn't pedal any more. It was good to meet BAS and Redsox at the finish before my wife and son pulled me into the shuttle down the mountain. Some impressions from my first year:

1. The second half is a hell of a lot harder than the first half, with both steeper climbs and fatigue setting in.

2. I'm going with at least a 27t on the back next year.

3. I'm going to slow my pace a little on the first half next year to try and save some juice for that final climb so I can actually ride across the finish line.

4. If you guys do MoM next year, maybe we can start together and take turns doing pulls. I joined some impromptu pace lines, but there were long stretches where I was pedaling on my own, which really took it out of me later on.

Thanks again to everyone!


----------



## Red Sox Junkie (Sep 15, 2005)

What a great ride! I was impressed by the organization and the positive attitudes of all the volunteers. The rest stops were well stocked and they seemed to be well placed along the ride. Organization at the top of the last climb was great. I got off the bike and someone took it from me right away. I turned around and another volunteer was handing me my bag and I had my finisher shirt 30 seconds later. Lots to eat and drink at the top.

I started in the 3rd wave and rode with the front group of the wave. We had about 12 or so which was down to 4 by the time we headed out of the rest stop at the bottom of the first descent (that was fun!). I stayed with that group which included my brother in law until the finish. 

I felt great going up the 60 mile climb, but when we hit the flats after the descent, I was starting to hurt. The loop by Newport killed me. I was hurting big time when the road tilted up and soft peddled the next few miles. After the Newport rest stop I took it pretty easy until the final climb. I took my brother in laws advice and had a compact in front with a 12-34 cassette in the back. I was able to "spin" up the final climb without having to stand too much. I ended up passing about 7 or 8 people walking up the final part. Had to stop at the rest stop for a couple of minutes and regroup for the final 1.5 miles. Finished somewhere around 6 hours and 55 minutes total time, about 6 hours and 25 minutes ride time. I had no idea what to expect for a time but was pretty pleased to finish under 7 hours. For the most part I felt good and relaxed and everything went about as good as it could go for me.

It was nice to meet some of you guys (BAS, MarkS, Johninfairfax) at the finish line. I looked at the start but it was pretty crazy down there. Hopefully, I'll see you guys next year!

-Mike


----------



## Skidoo (Apr 19, 2002)

*double metric route*

I finished in approximately 9:30 ( I say approximately 'cause I was nearly delierious at the finish and did not notice the official timer). My buddy and I started in wave 2 and hung with the main pack until just before the twisty decent down to RS#2, when he started having drivetrain problems. We waited approx. 30 minutes for a mechanic, but after a quick fix we were back on the road. The first 10 mile climb was a steady grade which was not a difficult climb, but the 2nd climb had some portions at least as steep as the upper parts of the Mountain Lake climb. The final 2 climbs were tourture and I only managed to finish by riding the last part of Mountain Lake climb by zig-zagging across the road to the finish line. 
Overall a great ride with very challenging hills and friendly volunteers. I'll be back.


----------



## VaughnA (Jun 3, 2003)

Congrats everyone. I'm sorry I missed it this year but we had other obligations so I ended up drinking beer on the deck on Sunday. I agree about the loop near Newport, I've heard it called the 'Valley of Death' because of how much it takes out of you. I guess it's about time to start the Mountain Mama thread for the next big challenge.


----------



## bas (Jul 30, 2004)

Results are up:

http://www.cyclingdoubleheader.com/2008MoMTimes.html


----------



## spin150 (May 24, 2005)

*Missed it too*



VaughnA said:


> Congrats everyone. I'm sorry I missed it this year but we had other obligations so I ended up drinking beer on the deck on Sunday. I agree about the loop near Newport, I've heard it called the 'Valley of Death' because of how much it takes out of you. I guess it's about time to start the Mountain Mama thread for the next big challenge.


Could not make it either this year, having done it 4 times before. 

Agree on the Newport loop. I was even considering the 120 mile route, just to avoid this section.

Hope to see you again at Hillsborough Bike Fest. I will do a test ride in a few weeks.


----------



## bas (Jul 30, 2004)

spin150 said:


> Could not make it either this year, having done it 4 times before.
> 
> Agree on the Newport loop. I was even considering the 120 mile route, just to avoid this section.
> 
> Hope to see you again at Hillsborough Bike Fest. I will do a test ride in a few weeks.



It wasn't bad this year for me. Sections of the road were newly paved and A LOT nicer...the downhill was still crap..took it gently there.


----------



## VaughnA (Jun 3, 2003)

spin150 said:


> Could not make it either this year, having done it 4 times before.
> 
> Agree on the Newport loop. I was even considering the 120 mile route, just to avoid this section.
> 
> Hope to see you again at Hillsborough Bike Fest. I will do a test ride in a few weeks.


Sorry to say we won't be at Hillsborough. Things are tight and we're limiting travel. I also think that is the weekend of the Mountain Mama Road Ride which I'm planning on doing this year.


----------

